
Ask HN: What's the best credit card to use for AWS spend? - todsac
My goal is to either reduce overall cost or get the best rewards.
======
QuinnyPig
There have been intermittent reports of the Amazon Prime card giving 5% back
on AWS bills. I'm ashamed that I know that.

~~~
todsac
Seems like it should be a definitive yes/no answer.

